# Chassis Intrusion, Fan, SMPS Fan configuration, AMD Away Mode



## narangz (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello,

I want to know how can I configure the chassis fans & smps fan so that their speed is shown in ASUS PC Probe or Lavalys. Currently they show 0 for chassis fans & SMPS fan. 
I have 3 fans connected to Molex connectors. Two on the side & one on the back of the cabinet. They didn't come with the cabinet. I have myself connected them.

Another thing I want to know is how can I configure Chassis Intrusion Detection & what are its advantages. My motherboard supports Intrusion detection.

Lastly I want to know what exactly is AMD Live! or AMD Away Mode. I have enabled it in BIOS & driver is installed. But there is no option in Power Options in Windows(XP MCE or Vista Ultimate) for Away Mode.

I have this configuration:
AMD 64 X2 3800+ processor
ASUS M2NPV-MX motherboard


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 12, 2008)

oh so these are connected directly to the PSU ? no u cant detect the speed then.it can be done if a fan is connected to the motherboard's aux fan slot.
And chasis intrusion detection is to detect if ur cabinet is open or closed.some cabinets have a biased switch connected to motherboard to detect ur case intrusion


----------



## narangz (Mar 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> oh so these are connected directly to the PSU ? no u cant detect the speed then.it can be done if a fan is connected to the motherboard's aux fan slot.


I know if connected directly to PSU it won't show the RPM. What I want to know is where can I find connectors for motherboard's socket.



nish_higher said:


> And chasis intrusion detection is to detect if ur cabinet is open or closed.some cabinets have a biased switch connected to motherboard to detect ur case intrusion


I want to know the detailed working.

Guys please help me on all these issues.


----------



## narangz (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ Look in your motherboard manual..


----------



## narangz (Mar 13, 2008)

I want to know how can I connect the socket to the fan which can be connected to motherboard. And also about AMD Away Mode

Manual doesn't have any such information.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 13, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Live!

And u cant connect a 2 pin fan to a 3 pin mobo socket.u need to buy new fans that have that socket..they'd cost anywhere from 100rupees to 1000rupees depending on the quality and sound emission + any lights.


----------



## narangz (Mar 13, 2008)

^^Yaar I've already checked wiki. I can't get AMD Away mode working in my XP MCE & Vista.

Thanks for the fan info


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 15, 2008)

narangz said:


> I want to know how can I configure the chassis fans & smps fan so that their speed is shown in ASUS PC Probe or Lavalys. Currently they show 0 for chassis fans & SMPS fan.
> I have 3 fans connected to Molex connectors. Two on the side & one on the back of the cabinet. They didn't come with the cabinet. I have myself connected them.


The fan speed detection is to be supported by the fan itself. If you haf a fan with only +12V and Ground connector (2 wires) then speed detection is not possible. You need to change the fan and get the one with 3 pin connector. The 3rd pin/wire is to report the fan speed.



narangz said:


> Another thing I want to know is how can I configure Chassis Intrusion Detection & what are its advantages. My motherboard supports Intrusion detection.


There is a sensor on the mobo which detects chasis intrusion detection. Most prolly there would be a jumper on the mobo to enable that. If you pop off the jumper the detection is disabled. I do not think ASUS documents this in the manual. Just lean over the mobo and try to find jumpers for Chasis intrusion detection and put it in there and enable this setting in BIOS, if its there. To test if it works, pull out your mobo and run it naked; if this feature was enable it won't boot past POST.



narangz said:


> Lastly I want to know what exactly is AMD Live! or AMD Away Mode. I have enabled it in BIOS & driver is installed. But there is no option in Power Options in Windows(XP MCE or Vista Ultimate) for Away Mode.


Sorry, No idea on this. Don't use AMD proc.


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The fan speed detection is to be supported by the fan itself. If you haf a fan with only +12V and Ground connector (2 wires) then speed detection is not possible. You need to change the fan and get the one with 3 pin connector. The 3rd pin/wire is to report the fan speed.


]

Thank you for explaining 




infra_red_dude said:


> There is a sensor on the mobo which detects chasis intrusion detection. Most prolly there would be a jumper on the mobo to enable that. If you pop off the jumper the detection is disabled. I do not think ASUS documents this in the manual. Just lean over the mobo and try to find jumpers for Chasis intrusion detection and put it in there and enable this setting in BIOS, if its there. To test if it works, pull out your mobo and run it naked; if this feature was enable it won't boot past POST.


Wow! I'll try it today. ASUS hasn't mentioned if it has inbuilt sensor. Thank you again 




infra_red_dude said:


> Sorry, No idea on this. Don't use AMD proc.


LOL!  

Was it a joke or wast it a serious comment? 

Thank you for replying Ani!  You rock buddy.


----------

